# Best shape for my hand



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally I found the best ergonomic shape for my hand


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

I like it. Great work, sir.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh very nice LP looks like it fits like a glove.

Cheers
BC-$linger


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

is a very nice shooter


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

And it does make a difference too. Im happy for you.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Looks good! Glad you found what works best for you!*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice ergo!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

How did you finally settle on that design? Did you do a trial-and-error kind of approach trying out a wide variety of different frame styles?


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

I shoot with the same grip and right hand too!

Gotta try this someday, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool ergo, nice one!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I believe that every slinger has this goal.
You've reached it. 
Congrats!


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> How did you finally settle on that design? Did you do a trial-and-error kind of approach trying out a wide variety of different frame styles?


Yes, trial and error - more than 20 frames to achieve the good one


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Really nice slingshot it looks very comfy. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

It looks great. I love the design. Looks very natural. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice frame, for me it is very important a comfortable frame so I guess every person has it's own fit ... like a shoe ! LOL

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks great. Did you make this one yourself?


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Looks great. Did you make this one yourself?


Yes, I made it. I use Midwest plywood. 2 layers of 1/4" and the center layer of 1/8" total 5/8"

Midwest plywood is a high quality plywood, very strong, made for model airplanes.


----------



## larague (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello,

Good work !

what are the dimensions? please?

cordialy

larague


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Larague -

This thread is from 7 years ago.The date-stamp is in the upper left corner of each post. Other than Samurai Samoht, I do not think that any of the people who posted, including the OP, have posted here in some time.


----------



## larague (Nov 22, 2020)

thank you


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

There are a number of different Ergo's in the template section 
https://slingshotforum.com/files/file/124-magpies-ergo/


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice work!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Over the years, I've found that the best shape for my hand has been a 38D, and I'm happy for you that you found yours.

Thanks for sharing!!

THWACK!


----------



## larague (Nov 22, 2020)

Thank you

38D ???

95D !!!

Good day

Larague


----------



## larague (Nov 22, 2020)

OK !


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Oh very nice LP looks like it fits like a glove.
> 
> Cheers
> BC-$linger


Hi!

You may have heard Bill Hays say "Perfect practice makes perfect", but the "quote" belongs to Vince Lombardi (6/11/13-9/3/70). He had said "Practice does not make perfect. Only perfect practice makes perfect". He died before Bill was born, unless Bill has reached his 50th birthday.

So, if you want to give credit where credit is properly due...

Happy New Year!

THWACK!


----------

